# Applikation aus Applet erstellen



## skappler (1. Dez 2011)

Hallo Community!
Ich bin gerade dabei mich in die Spieleprogrammierung einzuarbeiten und bin dabei ein kleines Spiel frei nach dem Tutorial auf Welcome to Java Cooperation site zu erstellen.
Mich stört es nur, dass sich das Tutorial scheinbar nur auf Applets spezialisiert. Meine Frage ist nun, ob, und wenn ja wie, ich die Ansätze aus dem Tutorial (also mit den start, run, init, etc Methoden und den Threads) auch als Applikation umsetzen kann.

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Gruß, skappler


----------



## Michael... (1. Dez 2011)

Grundsätzlich kann man alles was man in einem (J)Applet macht auch in einer Applikation machen. Ein Applet ist nur ein Container der im Browser laufen kann, genauso wie ein (J)Frame in dem eine Applikation läuft. Ein Applet hat als Besonderheit die Methoden init() und start() die beim Laden und Starten des Applets aufgerufen werden. Bei einer Applikation gibt es nur die main-Methode die beim Starten der Applikation aufgerufen wird. Alles andere ist (fast) gleich. Wenn man beim Entwickeln die GUI mit einem (J)Panel beginnt, kann man diese je nach Bedarf in einen Applet oder in einem Frame anzeigen lassen.


----------



## skappler (1. Dez 2011)

Also Threads funktionieren?
Und kann ich die start, init Methoden einfach übernehmen und dann in main von Hand aufrufen? Sollte ja im Prinzip funktionieren.


----------



## Michael... (1. Dez 2011)

Ja kann man, wobei ich bei dem Tutorial aufpassen würde, das arbeitet noch mit AWT (Swing ist neuer und bietet mehr) und überschreibt die paint() des Applets (was ich grundsätzlich nicht machen würde). Besser wäre wie gesagt ein (J)Panel zu nehmen und dessen paint bzw. paintComponent zu überschreiben. Dieses kann man dann nach Lust und Laune in beliebige Container setzten.


----------



## skappler (1. Dez 2011)

Mit AWT / Swing muss ich mich noch näher beschäftigen. Da hab ich noch keinen richtigen Überblick.
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen wo ich mich da informieren kann?


----------



## irgendjemand (3. Dez 2011)

> Last update, 01.03.2004



ich glaube das sagt alles oder ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Dez 2011)

Kannst ja mal hier anfangen: A Visual Guide to Swing Components (Java Look and Feel) (The Java™ Tutorials > Graphical User Interfaces > Swing Features)


----------

